# Happy Birthday Grau Geist



## Heinz (Oct 21, 2008)

happy Birthday mate.


----------



## rochie (Oct 21, 2008)

many happy returns mate


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy Barfday my son...and MANY more to come!


----------



## seesul (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy B'day mate!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy, Happy Birthday....!!!!!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 21, 2008)

I hope you have a great day...........and get lots of presents!!!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday mate!


----------



## Soren (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy Bday mate!


----------



## eddie_brunette (Oct 21, 2008)

edd


----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2008)

Yup, Happy Birthday Dave! You can officially have a day off from the JG301 work.
Lucky sod, I've got to wait another three years, and four and a bit months!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday!

TO


----------



## timshatz (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday! I hope you have many more!


----------



## Erich (Oct 21, 2008)

alrightie gray ghost it is dark and fogged in as can be a real sailors mess outside for the time being, my office is very dark just how I like it actually

from the Sphere I present you a hearty congratulatory Birthday greeting........ah if it is your birthday indeed 8)


----------



## Njaco (Oct 21, 2008)

Happie Burfday Grey Chost!!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 21, 2008)

happy birthday


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 21, 2008)

Are we sure its acutally his birthday? 

Happy Birthday grau! My birthday was October 1st


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 21, 2008)

B-17engineer said:


> Are we sure its acutally his birthday?



Indeed it was...had to work all day, too!  

Thanks to everybody for the Birthday greetings, I sure appreciate it!


----------



## Redbeard (Oct 22, 2008)

I will agree that is his Birthday. Even tho he is one hell of a butthead and should be smaked around for an hour or so..............hahaha

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BUD


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday for yesterday mate! It's tomorrow here!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 22, 2008)

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Graeme (Oct 22, 2008)

Same here. Belated birthday wishes!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks again everyone, for all the birthday wishes!

It's extremely cool to receive greetings from all over the world, and means alot 

Oh, and Wayne...if it's tomorrow already where your at, do me a favor and send me the winning lottery numbers for my tomorrow's draw!


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sir!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 22, 2008)

> Oh, and Wayne...if it's tomorrow already where your at, do me a favor and send me the winning lottery numbers for my tomorrow's draw!



Why didn't I think of that!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 23, 2008)

well you never asked!


----------

